# Trouble Getting Use To Bent Grass Fairways



## Zelienena (Aug 14, 2019)

I hope this doesnt sound like a silly question, But I have trouble getting use to playing on really nice bent grass fairways. The main course that I play on is a nicely kept city course that doesnt have all of the higher end niceities that I have l payed on at other courses. My question is this. Knowing that a good golfer can use most any type of iron and do well with them, I am finding that I have a lot more trouble using my D-100 irons on nice fairways. When I get back to my home course and play on regular short cut grass I do much better. Does the type of iron make that big of difference for the average golfer. I am about a 14 handicap golfer, but again I really strugle on nicer fairways. Again I know that a good golfer is a good golfer for a reason.... Can you help me with my thinking. I have both D-100 irons and the Wilson Staff V2 irons that I hit well, I just dont want to settle into one mind set and pick the right iron and use them...
Can you help me...
Thanks.


----------



## Jgolf67 (Apr 27, 2018)

Irons will all interact with the turf differently based on lie angle, sole width, offset and a few other variables but in a fairway, tight lie situation, that all happens after the ball is gone. I would suggest trying to focus on getting to a great "ball first" impact position and try not to think about the series of events after impact. If you eliminate that from your focus you eliminate all of the turf related concerns if that makes sense. This is why even golfers with funky swings like Matt Wolf and Jim Furyk are still great, they only care about getting to the proper position at impact to launch the ball, nothing else matters.


----------

